# Formula for hydration / water intake rate



## bk_mtb (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey people. I was looking around and I was wondering if there is a way to calculate how much water I should be drinking on a ride. 

I am planning to try and tackle a 3-4 hr 10mi ride in the near future and I want to know if my 3.0L hydration pack is enough. I've been wanting to do a sick forest ride for a while. 

I do get headaches after rides sometimes and I wouldn't call myself an athlete. I am still mostly out of shape and I weigh a little high for my height (223 / 6'1). So as you can imagine hills can be brutal. 

I know something is out of balance food water or whatever. I would like to prepare so that the ride has a good result rather than feeling physically worse after the workout. The idea is to feel better than when sitting in the Couch right?

Any tips?


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Water intake can vary a lot, mainly dependent on temperature plus intensity of the ride. 

Yes, a 3L pack should be enough unless it's a really hot ride. Get in the habit of drinking regularly during and also after the ride, which can help recovery a lot.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

You should try to stay hydrated all week. I start consciously drinking more water a couple days before a ride 9more than normal). If you don't get ahead of it you could be at a deficit before you even start the ride, and never be able to rehydrate while riding.


----------



## bk_mtb (Oct 26, 2014)

Good advice I will try that out. I did a hot weather ride about 6 months ago I drank a ton of water the day before and that really helped. But it never occurred to me (duh) that this could also apply to regular weather but strenuous rides.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

They say the average person should drink what?...about 64 oz a day? If you're doing any kind of working out, you'll need to add to that. So, if you drink a gallon a day, you only need to drink enough on the ride to supplement what you're losing.

If you can stay ahead of it, your rides will be alot more pleasurable and you won't have to drink nearly as much water as you used to. I know when I start to get dehydrated during a ride my breathing increases, ability to focus goes downhill quick, and I slow way down...sometimes dizziness. When I'm well hydrated, a single water bottle is plenty for a 1.5 or so hour ride before I start to need a refill (not in the dead of summer, though...I'm in FL)


----------



## bk_mtb (Oct 26, 2014)

I wonder if there have been scientific studies with a weight to water calculation.


----------



## ilikecereal (Jan 8, 2015)

You can calculate how much you sweat and how much water you need to replenish, but really just drink regularly and you'll be fine. I try to do about 20oz. of water per hour. Also drinking water before you ride is just as important so you start off hydrated.


----------

